# Brrrrrrr



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Brrrrrrr









We spent this weekend camping and I discovered that out heater is not working and I wanted to see if anyone has had this problem.

Our heater blower would come on for about one to two minutes and then kick off and that is it. Nothing. The batteries in the remote checked out fine. I had the same results when I used the emergency furnace button. I also checked the propane and that checked out okay as well.

Anyone have any ideas?

Make sure you pack some extra blankets this fall just in case.

Thanks


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CamerDC

I had the issue while dry camping right near the end or our trip. Around the 7th day the furnace fan would kick on for approx. 2min then shut off.









Everything else worked.

I plugged the TT to the TV and everything work including the furnace. I believe the furnace will only work if there is enough juice in the battery. I would try shore power and give it a try. If this does not work check the exhaust. The furnace is like the one at home...there are alot of safety switches to prevent something from happening. It sounds like your furnace wants to run but is shutting itself off because it is sensing something. Are you blocking the air intake with clothes boxes etc?

Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap! Agree with Thor. Had the same problem this weekend myself. Arrived back at the rv late at night. Went around back and started up the generator. Went inside kicked on the furnace and everything was fine for a while, but then the lights started to dim very slowly -- almost unnoticable. Then I heard a beep and the heater shutdown. But the generator was running! Went around back to check out the generator and kicked it up to full-power instead of econo. Still the same situation. I got a little concerned at this point, so took the flashlight with me on the second trip to check out the generator. On the way to the back I noticed the generator was not plugged into the rv. shy I had forgotten that earlier that afternoon. I had unplugged the generator and was using my electric drill and didn't plug the generator back in when I was done. Once the generator was plugged in, everything was aok. However, the batteries didn't have enough time to fully charge before going to bed. Around 3 in the morning, I heard the furnace beep, then shut down. Yeap, batteries were too low to run the fan. So that's what it is -- a safety feature. Batteries too low -- no heat.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like low battery to me as well. I had that happen while camping, and just backed up the truck, plugged in the cord, and ran the truck long enough to warm up the trailer. I have AutoStart so I would just mash the button to run it when needed, and it automatically shut off after 15-20 minutes. Works in a pinch!

Also, don't forget to open BOTH propane tanks, so if one goes empty it has something to switch to.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I will check that out as soon as I get home this evening. I am sure that I had the shore power plugged in but there could have been a problem with the breaker or something else.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

CamperDC:

Had the same problem with our brand new 21RS. In our situation the batteries were fully charged and hooking up to the running TV made no difference. We spent one chilly weekend in the Colorado high country! I took the TT back to the dealer who discovered that the wiring harness to the furnace was detached. Reattached the harness and all has been well since.

We still carry plenty of blankets and sleeping bags just in case. Good Luck.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey VDUB, you don't have the market cornered on red faces - this weekend the family was ready for dinner and first course needed microwave to start off and - presto - no microwave. All eyes turned to me to solve the problem and I admit I was clueless at first. Checked the breakers, made sure the connections to shore powere were OK. Checked the microwave was plugged in - couldn't find the problem.

Need to turn on the circuit breaker in the shore power box, dummy!!! Of course I had to explain what had happened. shy

Live and learn.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Went to Lincoln National Forest In New Mexico last year and had the same problem. Woke up in the middle of the night and it was 15 degrees inside and -05 outside







. Opened up the seat where the furnace was tapped the relay switch and has worked fine ever since.

Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperDC at the PNW Outback Rally Rennerbee had the same problem, we poked all around and couldn't find a thing wrong. Had full hookups so it wasn't a power issue. I am thinking the Keystone transfered the guy working on the tank handles to the electrical division.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jolly thinks before he worked for Keystone, that guy worked on Tahoe rear ends....









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

He made bearings for Chevrolet's! HA!

Can you tell I'm still a little bitter?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Vern needs to add this guy for Pete!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Love it - but it might encourage poor behavior!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's a nice little switch! That describes today's mood perfectly! Ok...most days mood!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I believe that "squashed duct syndrome" was an opinion that we were given because it happened after we added fresh water to the tank. Have added that to "The List" for the service department.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Had the same problem with the furnace during a check-out at home.

Took it back to the dealer and they found a faulty limit switch and a loose connection on the circuit board. Both covered by warranty but a pain in the rear to have to make 2 100 mile round trips and not have the TT for six days.

Sure did perplex me for a while.

Jim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have the unit at the dealer now. I will report what they find.

Thanks to all.


----------

